# cats panting like a dog, normal?



## TigerKat (Aug 29, 2008)

I played da bird with my two kitties for awhile and noticed how Tiger would just start panting. I thought it was cute and funny to see him do that. Hopefully it's not health related?. 

I think it's a sign i played too hard with them LOL


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, just a sign that he really exerted himself chasing the toy. When our cats start to pant, we stop the games, though we try to stop before any panting occurs.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

When I saw the topic of this thread, without even opening it, I immediately thought of the panting that Fozzy does when I play with Da Bird with him!

It's normal, just keep an eye on it though, because I think it's a sign that your cat is getting worn out! When I see Fozzy do it, I let him rest up a little before I start up with Da Bird again.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes, I feel it is normal. It really is no different then humans that breathe heavily after any strenuous activity. However, I am not sure that cats will automatically go to the water dish once they start to pant like a dog will. Has anyone's kitties gone right to the water bowl when they start panting?


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

If mine ever did, I would expect a vomit immediately after. I think mine always waited a while to chill out before they ate or drank after such strenuous exercise.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

I stop playing with Arianwen when she starts to pant. She usually waits a few minutes, then goes to get a drink. rcat


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

OMG ... Scooter pants like a dog after playing with Da Bird too ... at first I thought it was hilarious, then he started following me around like a dog, he follows me EVERYWHERE now ... I think he is part dog !


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Scooter's not part dog. He's just showing you how much he loves you. 
Cats love to play, and I believe the fun they get from playing is more intense than a human can comprehend. 
The kitties really appreciate it when their human plays with them.
rcat


----------



## MissAnne2u (Feb 10, 2008)

Oh I know he isn't part dog, but with the following around and panting, even my DH said he was part dog when we first got him. It's the cutest thing too .. he literally follows me everywhere, won't get on my lap or cuddle with me, but follows me .. and lays on the floor next to where ever I am... for example, I was cutting up greens for my lizards tonight and Scooter layed on the kitchen floor the entire time... I got done, came back to the computer room and he now laying at my feet.


----------



## Stars15 (Dec 31, 2008)

Mine did that once when I brushed him, and I think he got stressed, course he dont like being brushed but I gotta otherwise he'll get matted


----------



## PrimoBabe (Feb 23, 2006)

Cats can "smell" through their mouths. Often, a cat will pant because he/she's taking in all sorts of odors and aromas.


----------

